# 350z Winter Tires



## NOAH48038 (Apr 16, 2009)

My sisters friend has an 08 G37 w/ winter tires. she said i could have them because she moved to Texas. so i was wondering if they would fit on my 04 350Z. im guessing there 5 lug like the Z but i dont know.


----------

